# Looking for a Food safe high heat epoxy



## davidski

So i am swapping out my Ok Joe LH crap grates with some expanded metal trays, and i dont want to weld some angle or C steel to the inside of my smoker to destroy its new powder coat paint. i was looking at JB welds epoxy that is food safe and can stand up to 550 degrees. http://www.jbweld.com/collections/metal/products/highheat-epoxy-putty

is this the best solution or are there others?


----------



## four20

Why would you have to weld anything? Drill bits and bolts work fine. I know its a little more work, but you can make some good mounts without welding. Its gotta taste better than jb weld.


----------



## davidski

yeah, bolt heads or nuts sticking out of all sides of my smoker isnt better than missing paint. thanks though


----------



## davidski

someone just turned me onto this, Blue Magic quiksteel extreme 18003


----------



## four20

I would ask JJ he is foodsafe certified, but I work on cooking equipment and know of no safe epoxy I am allowed to use in cooking equipment. I usually call out my welder or bolts and nuts. Now yes we use high temp silicone for steamers, and holding bins but, at this point I can say that none of my Dhec inspectors here will allow a visible epoxy on anything that gets hot. I have never silicone-d the inside of an oven. I have ground Jb weld out of cracks in ovens or griddles and welded them tho.


----------



## weev

I work on food equipment also and have never heard of foodsafe epoxy im not saying that there isnt but i havent seen it     there is food safe silicon but not sure that it would help


----------



## four20

I think the constant expansion and contraction from heating and cooling back down is why we do not see epoxies in cooking equipment.


----------



## davidski

just an FYi.. ive been on chat with JB and on the phone with blue magic.

both products are food safe after curing. 

JBweld Highheat epoxy putty is rated up to 450 consistent and 550 intermittent. 
http://www.jbweld.com/collections/metal/products/highheat-epoxy-putty

JB says all of their products are food safe. 
https://jbweld.zendesk.com/hc/communities/public/questions/206063776-High-Heat-Putty-Food-safe-?

And 
Blue Magic Thremosteel High Temp Putty
http://bluemagicusa.com/index.php/blue_magic/products/174/thermosteel_high_heat_repair/

is food safe, but its made to fill cracks and holes and pitting, not for holding up 100lb metal shelves


----------



## davidski

i just dont trust the stuff to hold the weight of the metal and the meats... hmmm.. maybe i just get it welded and repaint the can.


----------



## four20

FYI.

I have never seen NSF stamped on any Jb weld product. Nor have I any epoxy on my service truck . I warranty service all Manitowoc foods equipment which include names such as Frymaster, Lincoln, and Garland. 

I looked at the link you posted for JB weld and yet it does not have NSF on any of their products. Its nice to know their expert says it is, but how much testing have they done with food service equipment when the manufacturers of the equipment do not use or sell their product? 

As a professional CFESA certified technician of more than 10 yrs I advise to never use any chemical epoxy in an oven. I don't care how long it is cured. I will revoke this statement the day it becomes truck stock for warranty service. 

BTW why ask a question if you have already made up your mind about what you are going to use, and will do nothing but argue your point with any respondents. I am not going to make you feel better about smearing some chemical goo all inside your smoker.


----------



## davidski

do you think i could get away with brazing the c channel onto the drum?


----------



## hardcookin

DavidSKi said:


> do you think i could get away with brazing the c channel onto the drum?


I would personally weld them...I'm not sure how much tac welding would ruin the paint on the outside.  
At least if you welded the rails you wouldn't have any worries. 
Good Luck! Hopefully will see you smoking soon.


----------

